
The Benefits of Sharing Your Salary - dsgerard
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/18/smarter-living/the-benefits-of-sharing-your-salary.html
======
wolframio
Sharing your actual salary might increase your earning potential, especially
if you’re currently making below the market rate for your position.

~~~
fred_is_fred
What sharing a below market salary with a future employer gets you is a
slightly higher but still probably below market salary. If market is $150k and
you make $100k, they know you will be happy to get $115k. Never name a number
despite what feel good stories with no basis in reality may tell you to do.

